# 가 / 이



## janethepig

Hi, i'm a beginner at Korean. So im learning this unit which is about body adjactive (big,tall,small,etc) ermm i'm a little puzzled with this 2 words.
다리*가* 길어 요 and 는*이* 커 요 ..
ermm i dont really get the difference between *가 *and *이 ...
*is it the same with *을*and *를* that differs is in the ending consonants?
thanks before.


----------



## chifladoporlosidiomas

_Ga_ is used after vowels, and _i_ is used after consonats.
_Chaeg*i* _
_Sagwa*ga*_


----------



## rumistar

다리*가* 길어 요.  는*이* 커 요
→ 다리가 길어요. 눈이 커요


----------



## stevesjlee

Yep.  If the noun ends with a consonent, you use 을, 이.  If it ends with a vowel, you use 를, 가.
I think you spelled 는 wrong.  You ment 눈 (eye), right?


----------

